# Giotto v3 PID - Temperature for Fruity/Acidic Medium Roast Beans



## JackBlackmore

Hey all, seeing as it's so easy to adjust I think it's time I started playing around with temperature on my Giotto.

I've just picked a coffee (http://www.wogancoffee.co.uk/popular-products/la-bastilla-direct-trade.html) that's medium roast and described as fruity and acidic and was wondering a few things really.

For brighter, lighter roast coffess do you brew at a higher temperature?

Also is there a general range of temperatures that espressos should be brewed in i.e. 90 - 96 with 93 being for general medium roast?

Also as a side note how does boiler pressure affect the machine's shot pulling? I can understand for steaming but not sure how/if it translates to espresso.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Personally I always start by using grind and brew ratio before looking at changing temp for specific beans .

Two schools of thought

Higher temperature will increase extraction yield and potentially help make sweeter but only if your grind dose and brew ratio are right too .

Lowering a temp can also help , for some , reduce perceived acidity . But again you would need to have the grind and brew ratio to help with this

I know other people will dial in each coffee by temp - horses for course


----------



## JackBlackmore

Thanks for the feedback, there are so many variables to nail I definitely need to read up more.

If I had a bean dialled in for a 25 second shot but found it too bitter and wanted to reduce the brew ratio would I grind finer so I get a smaller dose in 25 seconds or would I use the same grind but stop the shot after say 20 seconds


----------



## Mrboots2u

jackblackmore said:


> thanks for the feedback, there are so many variables to nail i definitely need to read up more.
> 
> If i had a bean dialled in for a 25 second shot but found it too bitter and wanted to reduce the brew ratio would i grind finer so i get a smaller dose in 25 seconds or would i use the same grind but stop the shot after say 20 seconds


 @mwjb


----------



## MWJB

JackBlackmore said:


> Thanks for the feedback, there are so many variables to nail I definitely need to read up more.
> 
> If I had a bean dialled in for a 25 second shot but found it too bitter and wanted to reduce the brew ratio would I grind finer so I get a smaller dose in 25 seconds or would I use the same grind but stop the shot after say 20 seconds


You would get a smaller shot (same dose) in whatever time, if you reduced the brew ratio. Don't dial in to a time, dial in to the ratio (dose:beverage weight), taste & adjust grind to steer flavour. What is your current brew ratio?

Bitterness doesn't necessarily indicate a single fault, 20s shot is likely to be under unless at a long brew ratio.


----------



## Mrboots2u

not my work...... its Mwjb's


----------



## JackBlackmore

Holy carp balls that is amazing work. So I'm still waiting for my scales to arrive so unfortunately it's by volume which is 18g to 2oz which from what I've been reading today is a bit long and the shot is taking around 20 - 25s


----------

